# Estrogen Dominance and Hashi -



## Natcat

Dear all,
New to this forum, just diagnosed with elevated Estrogen and low Progesterone levels. Also, I have Hashi and taking 3.75 grains of Erfa Thyroid daily.
Any ladies out there that could advice on this one?
How do you deal with Estrogen dominance? Obviously, I need some progesterone cream topical.. I also would like to know if anyone takes herbal supplements to reduce the estrogen? 
My main symptoms of estrogen overload are: breasts swelling and enlarged, weight gain , specially , in areas of hips and thights, low grade depression, no energy, fat food cravings...

Please,share if you are having similar symptoms and possible taking any supplements.
Thank you


----------



## Andros

Natcat said:


> Dear all,
> New to this forum, just diagnosed with elevated Estrogen and low Progesterone levels. Also, I have Hashi and taking 3.75 grains of Erfa Thyroid daily.
> Any ladies out there that could advice on this one?
> How do you deal with Estrogen dominance? Obviously, I need some progesterone cream topical.. I also would like to know if anyone takes herbal supplements to reduce the estrogen?
> My main symptoms of estrogen overload are: breasts swelling and enlarged, weight gain , specially , in areas of hips and thights, low grade depression, no energy, fat food cravings...
> 
> Please,share if you are having similar symptoms and possible taking any supplements.
> Thank you


How are your thyroid labs? Patients w/ estrogen dominance require a higher dosage of thyroxine replacement?

Do you eat a lot of soy? This can cause estrogen dominance. Are you on birth control pills?

I personally am not fond of messing around with "trying" to balance hormones. It would be better to find out the cause.

Common causes for estrogen dominance include:

•Eating commercial poultry and cattle, which have been fed estrogen-like hormones
•Eating non-organic fruits and vegetables, which could contain high levels of pesticides
•Stress
•Obesity
•High Estrogen Production
•Increased caffeine consumption
These are just some of the commonly identified reasons for estrogen dominance. Other causes may be vitamin deficiency, eating too much sugar or fats or exposure to estrogen-like environmental pollutants called xenoestrogen.

Read more at Suite101: Estrogen Dominance: How to Control Female Hormone Imbalance http://gynecological-health.suite101.com/article.cfm/estrogen_dominance#ixzz0qfmh1uE4

Hope this is helpful to you. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tamalla

I have Estrogen dominance and Endometriosis. I just got diagnosed with Hashi about 3 weeks ago.

I am seeing two naturopaths (as I believe medication makes the Estrogen dominance worse) and am taking Estrovite (natural supplement that purges Estrogen from the body) and 7 other supplements to balance my thyroid and progesterone. I also am on a strict diet of no gluten, no dairy, no corn; as these have all been found to make hashimotos worse and make my Endometriosis flare up.

I was recommended by two doctors to read "Why do I still have Thyroid Symptoms" to familiarize myself with Hashimotos and how to handle it without taking drugs. Taking thyroid supplements apparently makes Hashimoto's worse. I STRONGLY recommend reading this book. It is really good and answers a lot of questions.

I get my blood checked every 6 months for hormone levels to ensure what I am doing is working and to get my daily dosage of supplements regulated.

For the Estrogen dominance, there is TONS of data on the internet on what causes this. Basically hormones in the meat, chemicals found in shampoo's soaps, lotions, makeup etc that mimic estrogen. They are called xenoestrogens.

I eat only grass fed beef, organic chicken etc and avoid dairy. I also use natural beauty products that dont have parabens in the ingredients.

I also avoid natural foods that tend to raise estrogen. Caffeine, lavender, etc.

I recommend researching this on the internet to become familiar with the environmental aspect of xenoestrogens and what you need to change both in diet and beauty products, soaps, etc.

It is not easy to deal with naturally but I strongly feel (from experience) that taking drugs or hormones makes both Hashimotos worse and estrogen dominance.

Also, walking greatly brings down estrogen levels. Any form of exercise brings this hormone down.

Best of luck!


----------



## Andros

Natcat said:


> Dear all,
> New to this forum, just diagnosed with elevated Estrogen and low Progesterone levels. Also, I have Hashi and taking 3.75 grains of Erfa Thyroid daily.
> Any ladies out there that could advice on this one?
> How do you deal with Estrogen dominance? Obviously, I need some progesterone cream topical.. I also would like to know if anyone takes herbal supplements to reduce the estrogen?
> My main symptoms of estrogen overload are: breasts swelling and enlarged, weight gain , specially , in areas of hips and thights, low grade depression, no energy, fat food cravings...
> 
> Please,share if you are having similar symptoms and possible taking any supplements.
> Thank you


Hello and welcome to the board! Are you taking any estrogen promoting substances?

Dr.Lam is a highly regarded expert on the subject.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/Estrogen_Dominance.asp

Personally, I would not go the progesterone route. I would try to bring it down naturally thus putting estrogen and progesterone in balance as they should be.


----------



## Tamalla

I actually typed up my own list from all the reasearch I did online of things that cause Estrogen dominance. It is really hard to follow all this 100% but Im trying! Thought this might help....

*XENOESTROGENS*

FOOD AND NATURAL ITEMS:

All commercially raised meats and fish. Eat grass fed, hormone free wild caught fish organic veggies and fruits to avoid pesticides and other harmful chemicals on food.

Unfiltered water, including water you bathe in. Filter your shower water and drinking water.

All dairy items (unless organic and free of added hormones)
Alfafa sprouts
Beer (all hops)
Bloodroot
Canola Oil
Camomile
Cloves
Coffee (including Decaf) 
Cottonseed oil
Fennel
Flaxseed (whole or groud) Use Fish Oil/ Krill for Omega 3 instead
Goldenseal
Lavender oil
Licorice
Mandrake
Misteltoe
Motherwort
Nutmeg
Oregano
Red Clover
Pomegranate (the greeks used this as a contraceptive!)
Rosemary
Safflower Seeds and Oil
Sunflower Seeds and Oil
Sage
Soy
Tea Tree Oil (Melaleuca)
Thyme
Tumeric
Verbena
Yucca

CHEMICALS TO AVOID:

Laundry detergent - Use natural products
Dryer sheets and fabric softeners 
Avoid Primpro, DES, Premarin, Cimetidine (Tagamet), and BCP's
Hormone replacement therapy (HRT)
Progesterone creams made with paraben preservatives
Shampoos, lotions, soaps, cosmetics that contain paraben or phenoxyethanol 
All insecticides and pesticides (most fruit and veggies that aren't organic have this)
Erythrosine / FD&C Red No. 3
Parabens (lotions)
Phenosulfothiazine (a red dye)
Phthalates (plasticizers)
DEHP (plasticizer for PVC)
Stearal konium chloride. Found in cosmetics.
Phenoxyethanol as a preservative in cosmetics. 
Benzophenone-3, homosalate, 4-methyl-benzylidene camphor, octal-methoxycinnamate, octal-dimethyl-PABA. (in suncreen)
Phthalates from perfumes, deodorizers, air fresheners, baby lotions and powders 
Nail polish and removers
Avoid fluoride.
Avoid X-rays. 
Noxious gas such as that from copiers and printers, carpets, fiberboards, etc.
Electromagnetic force (EMF) from computer monitors. Read about the Aulerra Neutralizer for preventing EMF damage.
Teflon and other non-stick cookware. 
BHA and BHT, the common food preservatives


----------



## Andros

Tamalla said:


> I actually typed up my own list from all the reasearch I did online of things that cause Estrogen dominance. It is really hard to follow all this 100% but Im trying! Thought this might help....
> 
> *XENOESTROGENS*
> 
> FOOD AND NATURAL ITEMS:
> 
> All commercially raised meats and fish. Eat grass fed, hormone free wild caught fish organic veggies and fruits to avoid pesticides and other harmful chemicals on food.
> 
> Unfiltered water, including water you bathe in. Filter your shower water and drinking water.
> 
> All dairy items (unless organic and free of added hormones)
> Alfafa sprouts
> Beer (all hops)
> Bloodroot
> Canola Oil
> Camomile
> Cloves
> Coffee (including Decaf)
> Cottonseed oil
> Fennel
> Flaxseed (whole or groud) Use Fish Oil/ Krill for Omega 3 instead
> Goldenseal
> Lavender oil
> Licorice
> Mandrake
> Misteltoe
> Motherwort
> Nutmeg
> Oregano
> Red Clover
> Pomegranate (the greeks used this as a contraceptive!)
> Rosemary
> Safflower Seeds and Oil
> Sunflower Seeds and Oil
> Sage
> Soy
> Tea Tree Oil (Melaleuca)
> Thyme
> Tumeric
> Verbena
> Yucca
> 
> CHEMICALS TO AVOID:
> 
> Laundry detergent - Use natural products
> Dryer sheets and fabric softeners
> Avoid Primpro, DES, Premarin, Cimetidine (Tagamet), and BCP's
> Hormone replacement therapy (HRT)
> Progesterone creams made with paraben preservatives
> Shampoos, lotions, soaps, cosmetics that contain paraben or phenoxyethanol
> All insecticides and pesticides (most fruit and veggies that aren't organic have this)
> Erythrosine / FD&C Red No. 3
> Parabens (lotions)
> Phenosulfothiazine (a red dye)
> Phthalates (plasticizers)
> DEHP (plasticizer for PVC)
> Stearal konium chloride. Found in cosmetics.
> Phenoxyethanol as a preservative in cosmetics.
> Benzophenone-3, homosalate, 4-methyl-benzylidene camphor, octal-methoxycinnamate, octal-dimethyl-PABA. (in suncreen)
> Phthalates from perfumes, deodorizers, air fresheners, baby lotions and powders
> Nail polish and removers
> Avoid fluoride.
> Avoid X-rays.
> Noxious gas such as that from copiers and printers, carpets, fiberboards, etc.
> Electromagnetic force (EMF) from computer monitors. Read about the Aulerra Neutralizer for preventing EMF damage.
> Teflon and other non-stick cookware.
> BHA and BHT, the common food preservatives


Awesome list; you have really done a lot of research!! Thank you for sharing the fruit of your labors!


----------



## Natcat

Thank you, everyone for the postings,
I am very familiar with everything stated above, from natural elimination of estrogen to foods to avoid, and so on.. I have seen 2 naturopathic Mds. with very little help. 
To answer some of the questions, I am Hashi and it is under control, I am taking 3.5 grains of Erfa daily and all my thyroid labs are looking good.
I am on glutein free diet, and I take tons of supplements, such as 
Vitamin D, Iron ( for low ferritin), Selinium, DIM ( for estrogen balance), high patency probiotics, B 100 complex and Quercetin.
Yes, you are able to balance your estrogen proggestrone ratio when you are relatively young, I would say under 35, but not when you are 43, and pre-menopausal...
I am using bio-identical progesterone cream during the second part of my menstrual cycle to control my etrogen/progestrone ratio. My goal is somewhat balanced estate of hormones, with lower estrogen level. Before menopause, or during the perimenopause, most women are having reduced amount of progesterone , at first, and than, estrogen falling occurs..

I was hoping to hear from someone with similar situation, where estrogen is high..

I also feel that in the long run, I need more energy than now.. It is better on 3,5 grains of Erfa, but I could use some more..

Thank you, 
Nataliy.


----------

